# RB's dissappointing?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I was looking at the Phase2Motortrend site, and on their site they said they abandoned their 240 RB swap was cancelled because the RB's performance was "unsatisfactory" when compared with the SR20DET, WTF!?


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

WHAT? screw them still going to do it


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Riceman240 said:


> WHAT? screw them still going to do it


HAHAH...no they won't say the real reason (They're just to lazy to swap it. lol) Ask opium. I'm sure he doesn't regret having his RB20 (Opium i hate you...lol :thumbup: )


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> I was looking at the Phase2Motortrend site, and on their site they said they abandoned their 240 RB swap was cancelled because the RB's performance was "unsatisfactory" when compared with the SR20DET, WTF!?


It was probably a matter of mounting and electrical nightmare or they meant something about too much weight in the front or something like that. Its like those miatas with LS1 swaps, sure its a ridiculous power/weight ratio, but with all the weight on the nose you are gonna handle like crap and have no traction whatsoever. If the intention was for drift, its most likely a matter of weight transfer.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

how many times are people going to beat the weight transfer horse? The difference in weight is so minute that you wouldn't even notice.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

that poor horse...


anywho I have driven my stock one, an RB20 and an SR20, the two felt identical to me, other than the fact the sr had hicas, neither felt nose heavy or strange to drive, even compared to mine, just doesnt make you mess ur pants at every red light


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> that poor horse...
> 
> 
> anywho I have driven my stock one, an RB20 and an SR20, the two felt identical to me, other than the fact the sr had hicas, neither felt nose heavy or strange to drive, even compared to mine, just doesnt make you mess ur pants at every red light



Don't worry that horse doesn't feel anything, he's dead for christ sake. :loser: And no, it does not throw off the power to weight ratio significantly. I mean yeah, it's a few pounds heavier, but nothing to really throw off the balace. Why would you want to drift your RB anyway? Wouldn't a smaller 4 cylinder do the job just as well?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Maybe b/c it's still hard to get replacement parts?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, Phase2motortrend's got your back there. Plus there's alot of things that swap over from USDM, or at least I've heard.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

rb's rock the m***er fickin house rb26 the king of kings f a 2jz


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> rb's rock the m***er fickin house rb26 the king of kings f a 2jz


 f a RB26 i've got my eyes set on an RB30


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, stroke your 2.5 woo!


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

WTF are you talking about?^^^^ You're an idiot


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

He's talking about stroking a RB25 into an Rb30..


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

xs04298 said:


> He's talking about stroking a RB25 into an Rb30..


 I love that others will defend my against the forces of idiocy. :thumbup: But yeah, i was actually thinking about all the things i want to do to my 2.5 before i stick it in my car and stroking it up a big did come to mind. Considering my goal is 400hp.


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

they gotta rb26 gtr for sale for 3200 at ground level imports but i think they set up shop where i am in houston... so plus shipping i dunno but still i thought it was a good price thought yall should know since we are talking about rb's


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

stopped at the opening screen i refuse to buy anything that has a honda on its main screen


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

thats a great idea, especially since nobody ever has made a fast honda..........

Your being a car biggot, and just plain ignorant


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Or just being funny, but .....


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

There are places that sell the RB30 with the RB25 head and turbo. They claim the power output is around 480hp and I'll bet it's a hell of a lot cheaper and easier than stroking a 2.5. The only problem would be finding it. Make a friend in Australia.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> There are places that sell the RB30 with the RB25 head and turbo. They claim the power output is around 480hp and I'll bet it's a hell of a lot cheaper and easier than stroking a 2.5. The only problem would be finding it. Make a friend in Australia.


Try here! Make a pinpal


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> thats a great idea, especially since nobody ever has made a fast honda..........
> 
> Your being a car biggot, and just plain ignorant


Hey now...I've seen honda's run 17s 1/4's don't start that slow bit. :loser:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> stopped at the opening screen i refuse to buy anything that has a honda on its main screen


lol, i don't blame you, I would be really picky about a J-Spec motor so I wouldn't buy from anything but a Nissan specialist. Plus, 17 1/4 honda, lol, I raced a B18 swapped 92-95 year civic hatch (the lightest from what I hear) with lots of mods and from what i understand he is the fastest honda in town except for maybe one or two tuned S2000s and the 2 or 3 NSXs and I only lost by half a car. Tuning hondas for HP is good in theory because of their light weight, but there just isnt enough room in the engine bay of alot of them for any decent engine or turbo work, especially CRXs (god they are soooo slow).


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> Try here! Make a pinpal


 I don't want an RB. I was suggesting it to the guy stroking the 2.5.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> thats a great idea, especially since nobody ever has made a fast honda..........
> 
> Your being a car biggot, and just plain ignorant


 it was a joke you ass you need to relax and stop jumping on everyone for small and stupid shit.......and zellx2004 did you buy your engine by itself or as a whole front clip?


Don


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Weeeeell... my girlfriend is in Austrialia right now, maybe when i go visit her i can bring an RB back with me :thumbup: . Well my goal is 400hp, so i don't really think i need a 3.0L to get it lol.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Just a suggestion..lol. Because you already have the head, you would just need the block. I think Joel knows quite a bit about it.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Not nearly as much as nizmodore - where the hell did he go?


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

neogeon said:


> lol, i don't blame you, I would be really picky about a J-Spec motor so I wouldn't buy from anything but a Nissan specialist. Plus, 17 1/4 honda, lol, I raced a B18 swapped 92-95 year civic hatch (the lightest from what I hear) with lots of mods and from what i understand he is the fastest honda in town except for maybe one or two tuned S2000s and the 2 or 3 NSXs and I only lost by half a car. Tuning hondas for HP is good in theory because of their light weight, but there just isnt enough room in the engine bay of alot of them for any decent engine or turbo work, especially CRXs (god they are soooo slow).


hey its cheap so i dont care what the friggin website looks like plus its here where i am in houston, i went to asap motors and theres was 4500 and yea i can understand i know more about hondas than i do about nissans and thats not saying much cuz hondas sux major balls when it comes to power in my perspective..and the 89 to 92 hatches are the lightest..jus so u know its the really ugly boxie one..all hondas arent to bad my friend has a acura running 12's 1/4 all engine sounds mean as hell when he goes...CRX's they are slow but all those need is a b18c swap and its good to go only proble is theres no room in that damn engine bay its like a hot wheels car...anyways to me it dont matter rb is a rb whether its a 20 to a 26..hell rb30 sounds real nice too.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> it was a joke you ass you need to relax and stop jumping on everyone for small and stupid shit.......and zellx2004 did you buy your engine by itself or as a whole front clip?
> 
> 
> Don


Ok one, I was joking. NO one here insulted me. Most people understand this thing called sarcasim and not take offense to it. Deal with it. And to answer your question, I bought my engine as an "engine set" and not as a front clip. My SR came with the ecu wiring trans, and mass air flow.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Joel said:


> Not nearly as much as nizmodore - where the hell did he go?


 I was going to mention him, but I haven't seen him here in a long time.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Actually you know, i wouldn't stroke my RB, i'd increase the bore, because that's the way most race car engines are built, they don't increase the stroke, they increase the bore, helps it breath better.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Actually you know, i wouldn't stroke my RB, i'd increase the bore, because that's the way most race car engines are built, they don't increase the stroke, they increase the bore, helps it breath better.


Yeah, but I've heard that increasing the bore takes off some response of the engine. I've only heard.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

Terran200sx said:


> Actually you know, i wouldn't stroke my RB, i'd increase the bore, because that's the way most race car engines are built, they don't increase the stroke, they increase the bore, helps it breath better.


 Yeah, because doesn't stroking not allow you do rev as high?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> I was looking at the Phase2Motortrend site, and on their site they said they abandoned their 240 RB swap was cancelled because the RB's performance was "unsatisfactory" when compared with the SR20DET, WTF!?


That's just gay :fluffpol: :hal: :loser:


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

kaptainkrolllio said:


> Yeah, because doesn't stroking not allow you do rev as high?


thats why bore is the better option, you just have to run a higher octane fuel and use more of it to make it run right. Stroke is for pulling boats, bore is for going fast-er.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Ok one, I was joking. NO one here insulted me. Most people understand this thing called sarcasim and not take offense to it. Deal with it. And to answer your question, I bought my engine as an "engine set" and not as a front clip. My SR came with the ecu wiring trans, and mass air flow.


 i was talking about boosted because i've seen alot of smart ass comments on what some people said.

Don


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> i was talking about boosted because i've seen alot of smart ass comments on what some people said.
> 
> Don


Oh ok. Well To answer your question again, I did buy my SR as a motor set from JHOT. I'm actually looking to sell my SR. With everything for it (If the price is right I'll sell the 240 as well)


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

On, this topic, i'm in Australia right now, and i saw 2 modified R32 Skylines race down a straitaway, and that looked, to me, in no way dissappointing. It was hot.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Terran200sx said:


> On, this topic, i'm in Australia right now, and i saw 2 modified R32 Skylines race down a straitaway, and that looked, to me, in no way dissappointing. It was hot.


 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I was looking at the Phase2Motortrend site, and on their site they said they abandoned their 240 RB swap was cancelled because the RB's performance was "unsatisfactory" when compared with the SR20DET, WTF!?


pfff there idiots they mus thave had diffrent intentions for the car that they didint sate. If there planing on building a drift car I would probably go with the sr aswell its much better ssuited for drifting




neogeon said:


> It was probably a matter of mounting and electrical nightmare or they meant something about too much weight in the front or something like that. Its like those miatas with LS1 swaps, sure its a ridiculous power/weight ratio, but with all the weight on the nose you are gonna handle like crap and have no traction whatsoever. If the intention was for drift, its most likely a matter of weight transfer.



PFFFFFFFFFF the whole don't get an rb it ways sooo much your going to be front heavy and BLA BLA BLA its all just stupid people who our scared of the power  I'm running an rb26dett in my 240 right now yes there is a diffrence in the weight between the rb and th sr alot of that diffrence is in the tranny which is close to the center of tha car so not really affecting fornt end heavy personanly I have no problem with handleing and with all that extra power If I want that back end out all I need to do is give about 1/2 throttal (sp) lol I love my RB and probably wouldint have gone any other way


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah that RB25 trans is a beefy heavy bastard compared to the RB20. The 26 is definently the way to go if you have the cash. Especially with single turbo IMO.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I love that others will defend my against the forces of idiocy. :thumbup: But yeah, i was actually thinking about all the things i want to do to my 2.5 before i stick it in my car and stroking it up a big did come to mind. Considering my goal is 400hp.


Does anyone know actual specs on the distance between cylinders of an RB25? Boring out .5 seems a lot, consquently thin walls. I don't know the specs though so don't quote me on it. 

http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?cat=2&id=912&prodID=HIiEfFfacBd`gCb

TOMEI has done their homework. The RB20DET can be safely bored out the most, .4 more litres. Even on the rb26 which is already .1 litres bigger then an RB25, the RB26 is only offering roughly .1 litres of greater displacement equally roughtly 2.7 litres, how could a RB25 safely be bored out to a 3.0 litres?

I think you'd be the first one ever to bore out an RB25 to a 3.0 litre, guess that's why I'm an idiot,apparently, for thinking that its not safe, hence the reason why I said your idea was crazy aka calling you an idiot. If you can find an RB engine that is originally 2.5 litres and has been bored out to a 3.0 litre safely and is running, I'll take back everything I said and apologize. Otherwise do you homework before you talk back to me.


----------



## neogeon (Nov 30, 2005)

240droptop said:


> pfff there idiots they mus thave had diffrent intentions for the car that they didint sate. If there planing on building a drift car I would probably go with the sr aswell its much better ssuited for drifting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before anyone else challenges the integrity of my input, be aware I was giving possible EXCUSES from the people doing the project car, these are not my reasons for not doing it. Personally i think any good engine being swapped into a smaller/lighter car can be good for something somehow and is worth a try. It worked for the B15 sentra (both with the QR25 and the new VQ swap).


----------



## lyon23 (May 1, 2004)

little240boy said:


> Does anyone know actual specs on the distance between cylinders of an RB25? Boring out .5 seems a lot, consquently thin walls. I don't know the specs though so don't quote me on it.
> 
> http://www.takakaira.com/asp/template.asp?cat=2&id=912&prodID=HIiEfFfacBd`gCb
> 
> ...


from what information out there you can bore the rb25 out and put the rb26 pistons in it..as far as boring an rb25 to 3L no. If anyone mention a 3 L rb it would be the rb30 which is a 3 L SOHC engine that was sent only to Australia..with this rb30 you can use an rb25 or rb26 head, to make it DOHC, turbo it and get a high amount of hp on stock form.


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

lyon23 said:


> from what information out there you can bore the rb25 out and put the rb26 pistons in it..as far as boring an rb25 to 3L no. If anyone mention a 3 L rb it would be the rb30 which is a 3 L SOHC engine that was sent only to Australia..with this rb30 you can use an rb25 or rb26 head, to make it DOHC, turbo it and get a high amount of hp on stock form.


I either didn't explain it properly or you're not getting where I was going. My point was that an Rb25 could be of approximate equal displacement as an RB26 with said example of larger TOMEI pistons, not Rb26 pistons! My point with that was that an engine originally larger would not even go to 3 litre safely IMHO let-alone a smaller displacement engine. I hope this clears it up.


----------

